# Dependent visa and working for home country company



## swapnil2013

Hello everyone,
I am planning to move to Germany on a work permit for a year. I would like to bring my wife on a dependent visa. Currently she is working. I have following question,

If she gets a long term work from home approval from her current employer, can she continue to work from home (in Germany) on a dependent visa?


Thanks,
Swapnil


----------



## logbabu

This is a very tricky question. You may need to get in touch with experience immigration lawyers to address this question. Does your wife's company also has an office in Germany ? Generally, if she is going to work from home and if she is going to receive Indian Salary for that, I don't see a problem here as my friend's wife also did that for 2 months when he was deputed to onsite.

Apart from that, if the principal applicant is getting a Blue Card ( Section 19a ), then I think wife will be able to do the job in Germany on German payroll. 

Hope this helps

Babu Kilari


----------



## beppi

Officially this is not allowed.
In addition, she would be liable to pay tax on any income for work performed in Germany (even illegal work!). So if you don't declare the income: double offense (illegal work plus tax fraud).


----------



## ALKB

beppi said:


> Officially this is not allowed.
> In addition, she would be liable to pay tax on any income for work performed in Germany (even illegal work!). So if you don't declare the income: double offense (illegal work plus tax fraud).


As she would have her own income, she would also not be illegible for free family health insurance under you.


----------



## Nononymous

I would take the view that if it's only for one year, and your job pays enough to bring along a dependent spouse, then the risks of the spouse working remotely without permission are very small. 

Legal issues aside, a trailing spouse working in their old job for one year is still bringing money into the economy (spending those earnings, paying VAT) and not competing in the local labour market, so no harm is being done. If the authorities can't figure out an easy way to allow this, then they don't really deserve the income tax revenue.


----------



## ALKB

Nononymous said:


> I would take the view that if it's only for one year, and your job pays enough to bring along a dependent spouse, then the risks of the spouse working remotely without permission are very small.
> 
> Legal issues aside, a trailing spouse working in their old job for one year is still bringing money into the economy (spending those earnings, paying VAT) and not competing in the local labour market, so no harm is being done. If the authorities can't figure out an easy way to allow this, then they don't really deserve the income tax revenue.


I think the authorities should be okay with it if approached in the right way.

Just be prepared that, if she has to pay taxes, her own health insurance and potentially also social security contributions in Germany, there might not be much left over of her income.


----------



## Suchismita.dg

*Working remotely in Germany for Indian company*



swapnil2013 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am planning to move to Germany on a work permit for a year. I would like to bring my wife on a dependent visa. Currently she is working. I have following question,
> 
> If she gets a long term work from home approval from her current employer, can she continue to work from home (in Germany) on a dependent visa?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Swapnil


Hi, what has your wife finally done? Is she working remotely or has she taken leave? I am asking this question because I am in a similar situation. I'll be travelling to Germany for a year on dependent visa with my husband. Even I want find out whether I can continue working for my Indian employer remotely.


----------

